# How to Pressure Wash a Residence and get the Gutters Clean



## michaelsaam

:thumbup:You can pressure wash a home and get the dwelling immaculate. But what do you do with the Gutters. How do you get the gutters spotless when pressure washing. 
What we do is apply a washing solution with a broom. Actually Lowes and Northern Tools both have a number of good quality chemicals. I like Northern Tools better though for Pressure Washing Chemicals. They have an awesome cleaning agent known as Zap. This product will cleanse your gutters in less than 5 seconds the goal is you have to get it off immediately before it will dry up fast and now you have it worse. The helpful thing about this cleaning agent is the dirt and streaks come off with hardly no scrubbing. 
Lowes has the cleaning agent called The Power of Purple. When Pressure Washing and cleansing gutters this product works but you have to use a lot of scrubbing. If you have used this chemical when pressure washing it will work fairly quick. But if you have used the chemical Zap when Pressure Washing it works way faster. And if you have gutters 30' up plus you have a brush on top of a long extentsion pole believe me time and effort all matter. In addition weather or not a home owner or a professioal Pressure Washing individual you desire what is more effective.
And if you are a residence owner and you have your dwelling pressure washed. Your gutters should come 100% like new. Allow me back up when we do a house we do scour your gutters like there is no tommorrow with the chemical and I have noticed a stain or 2 that will not come out. So really i will say your stains should come out about 99.1% of the way you might see a set of grime or 2 however they will be slight and usually all go away. So do not allow they professioal pressure washer that you hire get away from getting them like new or selling you on a sob story why they wont come clean. Sometimes you get what you pay for. Becareful while selectioning a pressure washig professional. Furthermore good fortune to you when getting your home pressure washed and your gutters cleaned. The Gurus at Mike's Painting and Pressure Washing in Fayetteville, NC give your word to give you there 100% in getting your gutters clean. (link removed by mod)


----------



## Homer

*House Wash Manual*

We have a great house wash manual that we worte many years ago.

Go here and in the bottom left hand corner click on 'How to wash a house.'

http://www.envirospec.com

enjoy.

John


----------



## Slopmeyer

Not always true about the gutters all coming clean like new. I had a case yrs. ago that I through all my favorite chems. at including purple power and the gutters just would not come clean. The chems. barely did anything. 



I think it had just been so long the grime aided by acid rain had fused with the paint on the gutters.


----------



## PressurePros

A pro chem makes all the difference in the world. They don't sell pro stuff at the HD unfortunately.

Michael, you don't believe in paragraphs?


----------



## Roof Cleaning

Gotta give him some props for at least scrubbing the gutters.
Most folks around here will come in 30% less than your price and then leave the black streaks.

Soda pearls at a very weak mixture is what we use to remove black streaks from gutters when pressure cleaning. Even with good chems and process you'll earn your money with gutter cleaning imo.


----------



## PressurePros

Butyl or potassium hydroxide based cleaners are usually where its at. It definitely makes a difference though we up-charge for it and show customers pictures like below to help them understand the value.

Left side, uncleaned
Middle, scrubbed with specialty cleaner
Right side, cleaned with house wash mix, no scrubbing.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

PressurePros said:


> Butyl or potassium hydroxide based cleaners are usually where its at


Which products are you referring to? 

Where can they be purchased?


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

PressurePros,

Just giving it a bump in case you missed it. Looking for something to help get those gutters as clean as you do.


----------

